# Scar Symmetry



## Ether's Bane (May 9, 2010)

How about some melodic death metal? Scar Symmetry are awesome.

Retaliator
Slaves to the Subliminal
The Three-Dimensional Shadow


----------



## Tarvos (May 9, 2010)

They used to be extremely good but then Alvestam left and their songwriting fell to shit. The last album was not nearly as good as the first two (the one before Alvestam left is all right but pretty mediocre).

Symmetric in Design is my favourite album, closely followed by PBP.


----------

